# Free Apple wood to cut



## cheech (Jan 12, 2010)

If you are interested I have a lead on some free apple wood if you want to cut it down.

There are like 7 acres that need to be cut and we can leave the branches on the ground and cut down to the stump.

Let me know if you are interested


----------



## bassman (Jan 12, 2010)

Sounds like a great job for 4 or five guys!  I'd love to help but I'm just a bit too far west.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 13, 2010)

What Bassman said, but I'm to far east...Good luck Cheech, thats a heck of a deal.


----------



## smokemifugotem (Jan 13, 2010)

WOW!! That is an amazing deal for anyone who lives near you! If i was within one or maybe two states... i would bring my chainsaw and have a little cuttin party for sure!!!!


----------



## jteer (Jan 13, 2010)

I just wish I could find ONE tree around here...much less a bunch of it!


----------



## cheech (Jan 13, 2010)

Really no takers yet? 
Oh well I will be cutting down as much as I can beginning this weekend.
Offer is still out there is anyone is interested.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 13, 2010)

It's not that we don't all want it. it just to far away....Now if you want to deliver, I'd buy some off ya for a fair price. :)


----------



## marty catka (Jan 14, 2010)

I'd love to come help cut, I'm just the other side of the state.  However, time constraints really hurt.  I will be in Muskegon in March and would not mind buying some from you if possible.


----------



## badfrog (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, what a great deal! I am too far south...I would love a rick or two!


----------



## cheech (Jan 14, 2010)

I was told that I have until spring to clear it out. However I also noticed that the place is up for sale so who knows. When you head this way let me know and I will have some for you.


----------



## marty catka (Jan 14, 2010)

Will do. Looking forward to meeting another smoker.


----------



## ribrib (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Cheech - I live in Muskegon and would be interested in some of that apple wood. Can I come out and help you for a day and take home some? I have another BBQ Buddy with a Lang 84 that may be interested in coming along as well. We just do backyard Q so do not need a lot but this is an offer to good to be true. Thanks


----------



## cheech (Feb 1, 2010)

I would love it if you did. You may have all you want. However it is in the North side of Lowell. If you want I can see if I can find some in your area. Last year I cut down a bunch in Montague and I believe that would be closer to you. 

The beautiful thing about this location is that I can leave the branches in place (Just have to leave them in rows so he can push them on a pile) and there are 7 acres so I can just take the larger parts only, if I want.


----------



## countryboy19 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm jealous. I'm about an 8 hour drive from you. A little too far for me to drive.

Also may want to watch restrictions on transporting wood if that is coming out of an Emerald Ash Borer infected area. I know in IN, you can't transport any firewood out of an infected area, even if it clearly isn't Ask wood.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll see you this summer when it gets warmer.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I hate cold


----------



## cheech (Feb 1, 2010)

Each year I hate the cold more and more. I grew up in Central California and they did not have weather like this. It is not even right. The other night it was 5F what is wrong with me? Why I stay here is because of family but sometimes that is also the reason I want to move.


----------



## ribrib (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes Montague would be closer but have no problem going to Lowell, crank up the GPS and probably about one hour drive. I will get ahold of my buddy and see if he is in. You can PM me with any details.

I too am getting real tired of this cold. 

RibRib


----------



## cheech (Feb 6, 2010)

Just making sure to get the word out there so sorry for the bump.
I just spent my third Saturday at the apple orchard cutting the trees down.

There are still plenty of trees to cut down. The branches can be left right there. Take only the larger branches if you want if you do not want to cut it all down. 

Lots of wood to go around. You just have to cut it yourself as I am getting older and wake up sore from just cutting the stuff that I want.

Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## bigslick (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi,  I am very interested.  I am in Dexter and would have no issue driving out to work for a day.  I need to do brakes on my truck if I can get a decent day above 30 degs before I can make that drive!  Not sure how long the offer is open for, but maybe I can commit to coming out and helping a couple weekends from now?  If not I understand.   That is a great offer you have put out there, thanks!
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## cheech (Feb 7, 2010)

The offer will stand until the trees are gone, the land is sold or until the middle of spring which ever comes first. So when you are ready pm me and we will make it work.


----------



## cheech (Jan 12, 2010)

If you are interested I have a lead on some free apple wood if you want to cut it down.

There are like 7 acres that need to be cut and we can leave the branches on the ground and cut down to the stump.

Let me know if you are interested


----------



## bassman (Jan 12, 2010)

Sounds like a great job for 4 or five guys!  I'd love to help but I'm just a bit too far west.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 13, 2010)

What Bassman said, but I'm to far east...Good luck Cheech, thats a heck of a deal.


----------



## smokemifugotem (Jan 13, 2010)

WOW!! That is an amazing deal for anyone who lives near you! If i was within one or maybe two states... i would bring my chainsaw and have a little cuttin party for sure!!!!


----------



## jteer (Jan 13, 2010)

I just wish I could find ONE tree around here...much less a bunch of it!


----------



## cheech (Jan 13, 2010)

Really no takers yet? 
Oh well I will be cutting down as much as I can beginning this weekend.
Offer is still out there is anyone is interested.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 13, 2010)

It's not that we don't all want it. it just to far away....Now if you want to deliver, I'd buy some off ya for a fair price. :)


----------



## marty catka (Jan 14, 2010)

I'd love to come help cut, I'm just the other side of the state.  However, time constraints really hurt.  I will be in Muskegon in March and would not mind buying some from you if possible.


----------



## badfrog (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, what a great deal! I am too far south...I would love a rick or two!


----------



## cheech (Jan 14, 2010)

I was told that I have until spring to clear it out. However I also noticed that the place is up for sale so who knows. When you head this way let me know and I will have some for you.


----------



## marty catka (Jan 14, 2010)

Will do. Looking forward to meeting another smoker.


----------



## ribrib (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Cheech - I live in Muskegon and would be interested in some of that apple wood. Can I come out and help you for a day and take home some? I have another BBQ Buddy with a Lang 84 that may be interested in coming along as well. We just do backyard Q so do not need a lot but this is an offer to good to be true. Thanks


----------



## cheech (Feb 1, 2010)

I would love it if you did. You may have all you want. However it is in the North side of Lowell. If you want I can see if I can find some in your area. Last year I cut down a bunch in Montague and I believe that would be closer to you. 

The beautiful thing about this location is that I can leave the branches in place (Just have to leave them in rows so he can push them on a pile) and there are 7 acres so I can just take the larger parts only, if I want.


----------



## countryboy19 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm jealous. I'm about an 8 hour drive from you. A little too far for me to drive.

Also may want to watch restrictions on transporting wood if that is coming out of an Emerald Ash Borer infected area. I know in IN, you can't transport any firewood out of an infected area, even if it clearly isn't Ask wood.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll see you this summer when it gets warmer.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I hate cold


----------



## cheech (Feb 1, 2010)

Each year I hate the cold more and more. I grew up in Central California and they did not have weather like this. It is not even right. The other night it was 5F what is wrong with me? Why I stay here is because of family but sometimes that is also the reason I want to move.


----------



## ribrib (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes Montague would be closer but have no problem going to Lowell, crank up the GPS and probably about one hour drive. I will get ahold of my buddy and see if he is in. You can PM me with any details.

I too am getting real tired of this cold. 

RibRib


----------



## cheech (Feb 6, 2010)

Just making sure to get the word out there so sorry for the bump.
I just spent my third Saturday at the apple orchard cutting the trees down.

There are still plenty of trees to cut down. The branches can be left right there. Take only the larger branches if you want if you do not want to cut it all down. 

Lots of wood to go around. You just have to cut it yourself as I am getting older and wake up sore from just cutting the stuff that I want.

Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## bigslick (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi,  I am very interested.  I am in Dexter and would have no issue driving out to work for a day.  I need to do brakes on my truck if I can get a decent day above 30 degs before I can make that drive!  Not sure how long the offer is open for, but maybe I can commit to coming out and helping a couple weekends from now?  If not I understand.   That is a great offer you have put out there, thanks!
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## cheech (Feb 7, 2010)

The offer will stand until the trees are gone, the land is sold or until the middle of spring which ever comes first. So when you are ready pm me and we will make it work.


----------

